# Certainteed Landmark Shingle problem



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Your situation 99% of the time is,
fasteners placed to high, over driven and most often to few.

Ceetainteeds self sealer strip meets the National Requirments.

Costly cure for your head ache,
search out a quality roofing contractor and re-roof the home.
Using the same material or different, but better installed next time.

Feasable cure,
diy or hire a handyman or roofer to place a strip of roof cement under each shingle tab through out the roof.
"if you choose this method, make sure who ever doe's it uses roofing cement not some other type of caulking and make sure after the roofing cement is placed under each tab you/they step each one down with thier foot, hand, tool, etc."

I have repaired a few jobs/homes with roofs problems like yours with both Certainteed and Tamko tabbed shingles and the repairs held up,
and did so with out creating and eyesore.
One roof was just two years old when I did the above mentioned repair,
it held up for additional 19 years, several others we have done are 10 years old or older.

Cost for the repait will vary, so you'll just have to call around and get a few 'free' estimates.


----------



## discusted (Oct 30, 2008)

with all due respect, I'd beg to differ. The front of several rows of shingles show a tar strip from the layer underneath and the tar strip has not sealed to the shingle above it like there is not enough tar or something is preventing them from sealing. I have been investigating this issue and have found several home owners having the same problem among others. The East side of our home has some starting to curl also. The forums I have been reading are stating class action lawsuits against this company for faulty material. I believe I need to get a second opinion on the matter. The shingles are nailed 1" behind the tar strip and nailed into the shingle underneath. The whole problem is that they are not sealed to each other.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

There have been lines of shingles found faulty in the past and with out a doubt will have some in the future,
and theres a chance that you may be dealing with faulty shingles on your roof right now,
but that doe's/will not change the facts.

The fact is that these situations are almost always installalation error.

Good Luck.

Wanted to add,
I do not sale shingles, I install them, thus theres no reason for me to defend the shingle manufacturers and it's not my intention to do so.


----------

